# electrician needed for remodling residential work



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

electrician needed for remodling residential work please call


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Still Need Someone ??*

*I have friend !!!!*


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Call Tom McElhany with McElhany Electric, he has been in business for 30 years or so and has a reputation that speaks for itself.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

2nd the Tom McElhaney recomendation. I've used Tom for 15 years. Very honest and good workers


----------



## Bleeker2010 (May 13, 2015)

*electrician job*

Hey Mr Mcelhaney my name is Andrew Walker i just moved to Pensacola Friday with my Fiance. Mr Michael Collins told me to contact you about a job. Before i moved here I took 
1 1/2 Semesters of Automation and Control. I got Certified in [NCCER CONTREN CORE] in Automation and Control. In school i took DC Circuits, AC Circuits, and Digital Electronics. We built our own Circuit boards and made them work. I also used volt meters, ohm meters,and oscilloscopes. I also worked as a Maintenance Intern at a Chicken Processing Plant and I am Lock Out-Tag Out Certified. I am Also Certified in IC3 [Digital Literacy], and Certified in 
CRC [Career Readiness Certification] Please call me at 601-807-3501 if you like what you see. Thankyou


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Is Andrew applying for a job to someone who was mentioned as a reference? Hummm interesting approach.


----------

